# My Dylan



## Sunshine's Dad (Jun 5, 2011)

This is Dylan our blue point Ragdoll ,


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

wow he is so beautiful! Love him


----------



## Sunshine's Dad (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank you , words cant say how much I love him , the sweetest natured cat Ive ever met , he is so special


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

He looks a lovely cat, his eyes are so warming


----------



## JayneC (Mar 18, 2009)

Hes lovely.Hes got really good eye colour
Looks like hes well marked do you show him?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

What a gorgeous boy :001_tt1: But then why wouldnt he be  He's a Raggie :thumbsup:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Stunning :001_tt1:


----------



## JayneC (Mar 18, 2009)

Ooops should have said he is mitted


----------



## Sunshine's Dad (Jun 5, 2011)

We dont show him , he is just our dear old boy coming up for 16


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

He is beautiful :001_wub: A grand old boy :thumbup1:
(love his little yellow friend too )


----------



## JayneC (Mar 18, 2009)

16
Wow hes lovely.What a great age


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He's gorgeous and looks amazing for 16


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_wow 16 i would never of guest he was that age, he is beautiful,_


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i thought he looked like the old type raggie. he's beautiful and a good age, he doesnt look it


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

What a stunning boy he is


----------



## jo1234 (Mar 4, 2010)

What a handsome boy!!!


----------



## merothe (Jun 4, 2010)

It's quite an achievement looking so regal and smart next to a rubber duckie


----------



## ESAB (Jan 29, 2010)

heis gorgeous!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2011)

Yay! More piccys  he's just gorgeous! 

Can't wait untill our Maisies fully grown to see how her colours come through


----------

